

RETREAT OF Protect IP ACT (PIPA) AND STOP ONLINE PIRACY ACT (SOPA) - konaaceo
http://issa.house.gov/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=950&Itemid=4

======
konaaceo
Well done HN, Tech Community and people of this great country for standing
strong and making your voices heard!

